# Hacking near Dumfries (without own horse)



## Biscuit (15 April 2013)

I may have the opportunity to spend a weekend in Dumfries soon, and wondered if anyone can recommend riding schools or trekking centres  nearby that do nice off road hacks?

Ideally looking for a scenic route, must have safe horses (suitable for an adult rider with plenty of hacking experience but fragile at the moment due to injury)

Thanks


----------



## Moody-Mare (15 April 2013)

Depending on how far from Dumfires you are willing to travel, look up Craigengillan.. Hacking is amazing! The staff are great too! Scenery is beautiful!


----------



## Jenni_ (15 April 2013)

I spent the best 2 years of my life in Dumfries at the agric college  

Think there's a place called loch- something but not sure how far it is from Dumfries?


----------



## EllieHarvey (15 April 2013)

There is Lochill at Ringford, about 25miles from Dumfries itself. With excellent hacking, and good horses and ponies.
http://www.lochhill.net/

Brighouse Bay Trekking Centre, hacks right along the beach. 33miles from Dumfries
http://www.gillespie-leisure.co.uk/content/view/172/301/

Calgow Equestrian, which is further from Dumfries than Lochhill but again great hacking. 46 miles from Dumfries
http://www.calgowequestrian.co.uk/contents/3-lochs-trekking/

and Jenny Mills, Annan Road, Brydekirk. 15miles from Dumfries, I know they're always booked for lessons, not sure what it's like for hacking!
Telephone: 01461 202602

Unfortunately Dumfries doesn't have any riding schools in Dumfries itself, they're all further away!


----------



## Biscuit (16 April 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions


----------

